# What is Kamagra used for???!



## CuriousME (May 17, 2011)

Hi all! Was wondering if anyone knows what Kamagra is used for?? A mate told me it's good for bodybuilding n said every1's using it? I thought it was for sex probs? Can any1 help me clear this up please?


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe the medical use of kamagra is 'plowing the girlfriends box all night long' But I'm no doctor so don't quote me on that!!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^ :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

To increase blood circulation giving better erections. BUT people use it pre workout for a better pump too, and no, it wont make you get a rock on in the gym.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

kieren1234 said:


> To increase blood circulation giving better erections. BUT people use it pre workout for a better pump too, and no, it wont make you get a rock on in the gym.


Says you....I had a dodgy shoulder once, dropped a kamagra and hit the gym, as I was walking in, one of the mega fit PT's was talking too me and asked me how I was.....told her about my shoulder and she was like, hmm let me take a look, took me in to one of the rooms and started to massage me....I just got an eyefull of her boobs in my face and little chap was up like a rocket......after I was like 'Nah its ok hun, I'll just sit here for a minute before I get up' PMSL

GYM and Viagra = NO!!


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

'plowing the girlfriends box all night long' yeah thts the correct term arosair i have just checked the dictionary under the word Kamagra haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Says you....I had a dodgy shoulder once, dropped a kamagra and hit the gym, as I was walking in, one of the mega fit PT's was talking too me and asked me how I was.....told her about my shoulder and she was like, hmm let me take a look, took me in to one of the rooms and started to massage me....I just got an eyefull of her boobs in my face and little chap was up like a rocket......after I was like 'Nah its ok hun, I'll just sit here for a minute before I get up' PMSL
> 
> GYM and Viagra = NO!!


HAHAHAHA, but that doesnt happen everyday does it LOL!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Kamagra pre workout! LOL


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Im seein it now, call over to collect my mate for a proper workout, as he gets in the car i pop a kamagra then give him a little wink, ha ha ha think ill be training alone ha!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Says you....I had a dodgy shoulder once, dropped a kamagra and hit the gym, as I was walking in, one of the mega fit PT's was talking too me and asked me how I was.....told her about my shoulder and she was like, hmm let me take a look, took me in to one of the rooms and started to massage me....I just got an eyefull of her boobs in my face and little chap was up like a rocket......after I was like 'Nah its ok hun, I'll just sit here for a minute before I get up' PMSL
> 
> GYM and Viagra = NO!!


Pahahaha i remember being at my mums house, i was watching TV (on sus and deca) and casually got a hardon, it was one

of them that just don't go down but i was sat in a way no one could see in the room lol, anyway my mum was like

"Come in the kitchen a second i need a hand with this" i was like "erm no, give me a min"

She was like "look it will take 2 seconds" i said "not now, just give me a min"

Anyway a big argument broke out because i refused to stand up haha :lol:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Kamagra is generic Viagra silly! Sildenafil Citrate.


----------



## CuriousME (May 17, 2011)

I know what Kamagra is 'silly'!! The question was wats it used 4...! ;-)

Thanx 4 all Ur input guys- at least I no now it is used 4 workout! Lol!


----------

